
David Foster Wallace on Life and Work: Stay Conscious - georgecmu
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122178211966454607.html
======
picklestime
I posted this last time it was mentioned, here's Wallace delivering the actual
speech. The above article cuts out some sections making it less cohesive.
Listen here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5THXa_H_N8> (part 1)
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSAzbSQqals> (part 2)

------
mardack
Mind your default settings :)

